# Daniels considering signing with Portland



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Daniels must be a total moron. He's going to Portland again, where he got no playing time before, and he will be playing behind Sebastian Telfair and alongside Jarrett Jack. Plus, the Blazers are light years away from making the playoffs, and he's passing up playing for Phil Jackson and the Lakers, where he would start at PG and get 30+mpg.

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

LINK

I wouldn't be surprised if this causes the Kwame deal to collapse because the Lakers want to keep Atkins and throw in George instead.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

It is not set in stone yet, so lets hope he is just using the Blazers to get a better deal.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Juan said:


> It is not set in stone yet, so lets hope he is just using the Blazers to get a better deal.


I think thats the case. While I would like Daniels here, it doesn't make sense as our personnel currently stands (though we havent signed Jack yet which strikes me as odd, maybe he's part of an already worked out deal with someone, which will lead to us actually needing AD).


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Let us have Daniels, and we'll let you have Damon.

Deal?

PBF
PS: The Blazers are really no farther away from getting back into the playoffs than the Lakers are, IMO.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Earl Watson, Damon Jones, Keyon Dooling, Dan Dickau, Damon Stoudamire all still available.

And Jaric is hanging out as a RFA.

It's not much, but any of those would be better than Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Maybe this is a blessing in disguise and the deal falls?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

we'll just get jaric whose better anyways :gopray:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



ProudBFan said:


> Let us have Daniels, and we'll let you have Damon.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> ...


They have young talent, but that's all it is right now. You can't rely on Telfair, Webster and Outlaw yet.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Earl Watson!!! :banana:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> They have young talent, but that's all it is right now. You can't rely on Telfair, Webster and Outlaw yet.


Very true. But after a year of discipline infusion ala Nate McMillan, they might be ready. 2006-2007. The Lakers are looking at about the same prognosis, IMO.

PBF


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



ProudBFan said:


> Very true. But after a year of discipline infusion ala Nate McMillan, they might be ready. 2006-2007. The Lakers are looking at about the same prognosis, IMO.
> 
> PBF


I dunno, I just think the Blazers would be extremely lucky if a team with a starting lineup made up of 19-23yr olds made the playoffs in the Western Conference.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Well it doesn't say he's agreed to it yet, only that he's considering it. But even if AD doesn't come here we have more options. Still, it doesn't make any sense for him to go there unless they worked a sign-and-trade and he got more than the MLE.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Not a huge deal if the Lakers don't have a true point guard. Jackson runs the triangle, and both Kobe and Odom handle the ball very well for their positions.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Jamel Irief said:


> Maybe this is a blessing in disguise and the deal falls?


Not related to your post, Jamel, but the Blazers just signed Jarrett Jack to a multi-year deal.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=183293

PBF


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

It's not a done deal yet .. and it wouldn't be time to push the panic button just yet when there are plenty of starting quality PG's still left on the market (okay, maybe just better then Chucky Atkins).

Antonio Daniels signing to Portland sounds like a joke to me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Not a huge deal if the Lakers don't have a true point guard. Jackson runs the triangle, and both Kobe and Odom handle the ball very well for their positions.


We would still have to start another wing man, and we are trading Butler to the Wizards. Devean George and Jumaine Jones cannot start on this team if we're going to succeed. 

If we only bring in some crap like Smush Parker, hopefully Sasha will make some drastic improvements. I highly doubt that we won't use our MLE on some PG, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Not a huge deal if the Lakers don't have a true point guard. Jackson runs the triangle, and both Kobe and Odom handle the ball very well for their positions.


The whole need for a PG was someone to defend the other PGs. Hell Atkins wasn't a true point either really.

And if we are going to take a Portland PG I want the quick, not Damon.



> Not related to your post, Jamel, but the Blazers just signed Jarrett Jack to a multi-year deal.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/for...ad.php?t=183293
> 
> PBF


Why did you quote me then?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

We can still move Devean George or Jumaine Jones, Slava Medvedenko and/or Brian Cook, and possibly Divac's salary to someone for a PG.

Plus, I don't think Daniels in Portland is a done deal. I get that he loves Nate but why go to place who spent consecutive picks on PG's.


Jalen Rose is still a remote possibility as well.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

This isn't set in stone, so I've changed the title for you Damien. 



> And if we are going to take a Portland PG I want the quick, not Damon.


NVE is done Jamel, even more done than Atkins.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



EHL said:


> This isn't set in stone, so I've changed the title for you Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> NVE is done Jamel, even more done than Atkins.


I don't care if he's in a wheelchair. He's my favorite Laker of all time and I simply want him on the roster.

And Atkins isn't done, he's never really begin. He's in the prime of his modest career.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Can't blame him.

AD was looking for long-term deal which we can't offer. To be honest, it's good for us that he won't be here. We need a young PG and Earl Watson with Wafer as his back-up can do the job. Both can provide spark with Odom and Kobe, bring up the ball to the court.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Wafer is no PG. Sasha would be the backup to Watson.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Jamel Irief said:


> Why did you quote me then?


Saw in your signature (yesterday) that you liked Jack over Felton.

Me too.

PBF


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Chris Duhon, with part of the MLE. 3 years/10 million. Do it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



HKF said:


> Chris Duhon, with part of the MLE. 3 years/10 million. Do it.


who do we give the rest of the mle to?? no one?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



clien said:


> who do we give the rest of the mle to?? no one?


Well if PG is all the Lakers need, then give him the whole thing, but no longer than 3 years.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

I think something like Marko Jaric to a three year deal, plus Tyronn Lue for the LLE would work fine.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

how old is lue?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Duhon w/ 35% FG%, no thanks.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Lue is 28, him and Daniels (who is 30) would be a pretty good PG rotation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

I personally would rather have Jaric over all of them. But its the Clippers, so no matter what we offer him they will end up matching it.

But the guys 6'7, (Phil loves that height on a PG), not to mention the mismatches.. Could you imagine that? We'd be the tallest team in the NBA.

Only thing with Jaric is if we could actually get him we'd have to have a backup worth a salt, just because of Jarics injury history.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I personally would rather have Jaric over all of them. But its the Clippers, so no matter what we offer him they will end up matching it.
> 
> But the guys 6'7, (Phil loves that height on a PG), not to mention the mismatches.. Could you imagine that? We'd be the tallest team in the NBA.
> 
> Only thing with Jaric is if we could actually get him we'd have to have a backup worth a salt, just because of Jarics injury history.


Yeah, his injury history is disconcerting with that left foot. Maybe the reason we aren't hearing about the Lakers pursuing him is because they know his foot problem will be chronic for a while? Who knows.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

I don't see where people get this idea of Phil loving tall PGs from. It's a total myth. The only tall PG he's ever had was Ron Harper. 

Here are all the other PGs that had an impact on teams coached by Phil...
John Paxson: 6'2"
B.J. Armstrong: 6'2"
Derek Fisher: 6'1"
Gary Payton: 6'4"
Tyronn Lue: 6'0"
Mike Penberthy: 6'3"

Phil has won more championships (5) with teams with a PG at 6'2" or smaller than with a tall PG (Ron Harper; 4).


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't see where people get this idea of Phil loving tall PGs from. It's a total myth. The only tall PG he's ever had was Ron Harper.
> 
> Here are all the other PGs that had an impact on teams coached by Phil...
> John Paxson: 6'2"
> ...


I hear ya man, I don't get where it comes from either unless he's said it before. It seems more like he like he prefers pure shooters or defensive specialists at the PG position rather than "tall PGs." Others examples of this are Randy Brown back in his Chicago days, and Lindsey Hunter during the 3rd Laker title. Even Ty Lue got time at PG because he used his quickness to be effective on D.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't see where people get this idea of Phil loving tall PGs from. It's a total myth. The only tall PG he's ever had was Ron Harper.
> 
> Here are all the other PGs that had an impact on teams coached by Phil...
> John Paxson: 6'2"
> ...


Back in the days when the Lakers were winning rings, I remember some commentators (in the finals I believe) talk about how much Jackson liked Harper and tall guards due to their ability for mismatches and defense. Not to say that he has always had a tall point guard (or in Chicago...a good center), but I'm sure that he likes certain things. 

Anyways, I think that it was based off of something that he said...or at least something that an NBA reporter/commentator said.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Sebastian Telfair will start at Point even if they get Antonio Daniels.....

i dont see them getting Daniels tho.... dosen't make sense when Portland has other position problems...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

I'm thinking we should offer Daniels 3 guaranteed years instead of 2. When the time comes and we indeed prepare cap room for free agency, we can trade Daniels as a last year contract anyway.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



jstempi said:


> Duhon w/ 35% FG%, no thanks.


Duhon w/ 35% fg% is still better than chucky and his 0% skills.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Atkins sucks on D, yes. But he's got a better FG% than Duhon.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Uh, I see Lakers have many problems to deal with. The situation is even worse with Divac's retirement. If Phil manage to get them playoffs next season it would be a outstanding sucess (if not a miracle).

Now, my thoughts: - Vujacic isn't good enough for starting lineup (too young)
- Jaric is a short time solution (not a perfect one)
- so get a solid PG with experience 
- keep B.Grant, he can be very usefull
- get a center (what about rasho?) 
- what about jasikevicius? can you get them?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*

Duhon's eFG% on jump shots was 46.6% and jumpers were 73% of his shot attempts. That's not bad. He has a wonderful work ethic and his jumper gradually improved during the course of the season. He's a very good defender and IMO would be a great fit on this team.

Btw, this thread title is misleading. Daniels is still a FA and has not verbally agreed to sign with any team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Duhon's eFG% on jump shots was 46.6% and jumpers were 73% of his shot attempts. That's not bad. He has a wonderful work ethic and his jumper gradually improved during the course of the season. He's a very good defender and IMO would be a great fit on this team.
> 
> Btw, this thread title is misleading. Daniels is still a FA and has not verbally agreed to sign with any team.


yea i think we should change the name of the thread


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



Lakermike05 said:


> yea i think we should change the name of the thread


Done.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

dont give up guys....he will be with us...(hopefully not in spirit)


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Duhon's eFG% on jump shots was 46.6% and jumpers were 73% of his shot attempts. That's not bad. He has a wonderful work ethic and his jumper gradually improved during the course of the season. He's a very good defender and IMO would be a great fit on this team.


Where did you get this data about 46.6%? Assuming its accurate, did he miss 90% of the non-jumpers or what? He's not bad and if the BUlls wouldnt match I wouldn't mind picking him up were it not for that shooting percentage. Please explan where/how you got your 46% number.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

i hope the Lakers get AD. The last thing I want is to lose our coach and a player to Portland. PLEASE go to LA!! Phil Jackson, Kobe Bryant!! the future is bright in LA, AD!!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

More than anything I want the Lakers to sign him just so I can go out and buy a Lakers jersey with Daniels(my last name) on the back.
:banana:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The two choices are Portland and LA now. We've got him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



thekid said:


> I'm thinking we should offer Daniels 3 guaranteed years instead of 2. When the time comes and we indeed prepare cap room for free agency, we can trade Daniels as a last year contract anyway.



Excellent point! :biggrin:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Daniels will sign with Portland - WE HAVE NO PG!!!*



jstempi said:


> Where did you get this data about 46.6%? Assuming its accurate, did he miss 90% of the non-jumpers or what? He's not bad and if the BUlls wouldnt match I wouldn't mind picking him up were it not for that shooting percentage. Please explan where/how you got your 46% number.


 http://www.82games.com/04CHI2A.HTM

You can see that he's not the greatest finisher. I watched a lot of Bulls games last year and let me tell you that his jumper got better as the season went on.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay, so the Lakers want Daniels but Daniels can get more money and years from Portland…so why don’t the Lakers get creative? If Portland will give him 24 million and 4 years (assuming all guaranteed), why not see if someone like Charlotte will sign and trade him to us for a 4 yr contract over the MLE for the first 2 yrs with a team option on the third year. We could give Charlotte some expiring contracts of serviceable players like George and prospects like Cook or Sasha and even throw in some picks. Next year’s draft class is supposed to suck so why don’t they use the picks they have in a trade? Anyway, I’m just hoping that the Lakers are doing what they can to get a deal with Daniels done. Maybe Portland is just blowing smoke though.

And FanOfAll8472 what is eFG%. How does he average eFG% of 46% from outside shots and 40% inside but have a 35% FG%? Until you explain, no thanks to Duhon.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> i hope the Lakers get AD. The last thing I want is to lose our coach and a player to Portland. PLEASE go to LA!! Phil Jackson, Kobe Bryant!! the future is bright in LA, AD!!


You´ll root for LA before Portland? Why, oh why?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

well, daniels did somethin even stupider than goin to portland


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

jstempi said:


> And FanOfAll8472 what is eFG%. How does he average eFG% of 46% from outside shots and 40% inside but have a 35% FG%? Until you explain, no thanks to Duhon.


Effective FG%= (Total FG+0.5*3ptFG)/Total FGA

You can believe the stats or not, or you can believe me. His jumper was quite solid by the end of the year. Not the best, but he wasn't a liability. How did Kyle Korver and Ben Gordon (and everyone knows that they are great shooters) shoot 41% from the field? Shaq shot 60% from the field? But does he even have a jump shot? Fact is FG% is skewed. In order to judge a player's ability to shoot, you have to judge with you own eyes. Generally though, 82Games gives you a decent idea of how the player shoots on jumpers.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Effective FG%= (Total FG+0.5*3ptFG)/Total FGA
> 
> You can believe the stats or not, or you can believe me. His jumper was quite solid by the end of the year. Not the best, but he wasn't a liability. How did Kyle Korver and Ben Gordon (and everyone knows that they are great shooters) shoot 41% from the field? Shaq shot 60% from the field? But does he even have a jump shot? Fact is FG% is skewed. In order to judge a player's ability to shoot, you have to judge with you own eyes. Generally though, 82Games gives you a decent idea of how the player shoots on jumpers.


Ok Duhon stats:

FG = 172-488 (35.2%)
3FG = 94-265 (35.5%)

If Effective FG%= (Total FG+0.5*3ptFG)/Total FGA then:

eFG% = [(172+94)+(0.5 x 94)] / (488+265)

eFG% = (266 + 47) / 753

eFG% = 313 / 753

eFG% = 41.6%

That website says his eFG% for everything is 44.9% so something is wrong with your formula or the website's calculation.

Also, the eFG should then equal the average of the inside and jumper eFG%’s. Meaning (73% x 46.6%) + (27% x 39.8%) should equal their reported overall eFG% of 44.9% however when you do the math, it averages 44.76%. So in other words, its fuzzy math. There must be something more to the calculation than you say. 

Anyway, judgeing by the numbers on that website, maybe the Lakers should go after Lue more so than Duhon…besides Duhon is restricted. Do you think Lue is better defensively than Duhon? Watson has similar/bettEr numbers than Duhon too.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Actually, you're right, I think the formula's wrong. I'm not sure, but 82Games is generally reliable.

The Bulls will likely match a reasonable offer thrown at Duhon, but ideally I'd take him over Lue and Watson. Lue only has "good" defense because of one game he played against Allen Iverson and everything I've seen of him past that stinks. From playmaking to ball handling to shooting to defense, everything. Watson is a nice defender, but his jump shot sucks and he likes to drive down the lane with no further plans (edit: actually, rawse made a posted a more in-depth analysis of Watson in this thread). Duhon is a smart, heady player who controls the offense well and plays good defense. Just be careful, those Duke PG's seem to be cursed :wink:.


----------

